# The Dumb button...



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

Sup peoples,

Has anyone ever used the Dumb rating? Also does the dumb rating have a negative impact on your account?

I really wanted to rate some posts as dumb, but being a noob I thought nah - one noob should not rate another noob as dumb. We should rather stand together as dumb noobs and help each other.

So if the dumb rating doesn't have a negative impact. Please go ahead and rate this thread as dumb, I will rate your posts as dumb too. Also feel free to post dumb sheet here, always keep to the forum rules when posting dumb sheet. There is no need to get banned for dumb sheet.

This is my post for dumb sh!t  I know you want to use that button, just like I want to use that button.

EDIT: No more dumb's please <-- I know this is dumb, but please spare a brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wesley (16/2/16)

It's dumb that we only have the 'Like' button on Tapatalk.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Sup peoples,
> 
> Has anyone ever used the Dumb rating? Also does the dumb rating have a negative impact on your account?
> 
> ...



yeah, dumb is a neg rating, it can also start a dumb war if you're not careful. 
"can relate" is neutral.



Wesley said:


> It's dumb that we only have the 'Like' button on Tapatalk.



@Wesley its a way of saying play nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

guys your posts are funny, and I can't rate it dumb - I had to rate it funny


----------



## Andre (16/2/16)

One of the rules of this forum is that one should never become personal when posting. Imho the "dumb" button does exactly that, calling the poster "stupid" and "dull-witted". The "disagree" or "thumbs down" buttons are good enough for use in those circumstances and do not reflect personally on the poster.

I would like to see the "dumb" icon removed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

Andre said:


> One of the rules of this forum is that one should never become personal when posting. Imho the "dumb" button does exactly that, calling the poster "stupid" and "dull-witted". The "disagree" or "thumbs down" buttons are good enough for use in those circumstances and do not reflect personally on the poster.
> 
> I would like to see the "dumb" icon removed.



It is a contradiction to the rules, and I agree about it being removed specially if it is never used - but have you ever seen a post that was rated dumb? I'm even skeptical of using the disagree button, I don't think I have used it to often.


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/16)

Andre said:


> One of the rules of this forum is that one should never become personal when posting. Imho the "dumb" button does exactly that, calling the poster "stupid" and "dull-witted". The "disagree" or "thumbs down" buttons are good enough for use in those circumstances and do not reflect personally on the poster.
> 
> I would like to see the "dumb" icon removed.



I generally couldn't care less if someone gives me a negative rating. 

I won't return the favour though for the reasons mentioned by Andre. I see no point in bringing someone down.


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> It is a contradiction to the rules, and I agree about it being removed specially if it is never used - but have you ever seen a post that was rated dumb? I'm even skeptical of using the disagree button, I don't think I have used it to often.



Ive seen 'Dumb' used. I think I even got one for whatever the reason was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I generally couldn't care less if someone gives me a negative rating.
> 
> I won't return the favour though for the reasons mentioned by Andre. I see no point in bringing someone down.



agreed hence me never using it - and also making this dumb thread for that purpose to use all the rating you want without me taking offence. 

I'm trying to think of something dumb to say - but I'm far to cleva for that. Just joking. Umm, 2+4=24

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ive seen 'Dumb' used. I think I even got one for whatever the reason was.


lolol sorry that made me laugh out loud really.
That is funny as hell, I wonder what you said - cause I've read your posts and generally they very informative. I know I generally rate them as informative.

You know what is even funnier if your dumb rating was the only one ever. Please rate my previous post as dumb if you can. So that at least there are two of us now?


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

in terms of rating you know what would be a cool rating: like an eish button, or an unlucky button. Those would be more useful than a dumb button imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> lolol sorry that made me laugh out loud really.
> That is funny as hell, I wonder what you said - cause I've read your posts and generally they very informative. I know I generally rate them as informative.
> 
> You know what is even funnier if your dumb rating was the only one ever. Please rate my previous post as dumb if you can. So that at least there are two of us now?



Lol... nah man.

I have seen people hit the wrong button plenty. With my iPad Mini I often hit the wrong one, and then have to correct it.
But ya, I don't pay attention to all the "negative" ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

I just checked I've only used dislike once. I'm far to nice to use the negative rating's even the one's that may not be that negative if you know what I mean - like optimistic etc.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/2/16)

I think in most of the cases where it's used, it's when someone does not really agree with the opinion or point of view of another person and wants to 'make it personal' ... You'll mostly find it in threads where people climb into one another's character, and they think their take on something is the only one that is correct or that counts.
Some people just love to start bickering or being Grammar Nazis on any form of social media for some or other odd reason.

There is also the popular 'mis-click' that some dumb-asses frequently manage, but that is mostly a dislike or disagree instead of a friendlier option next to it like a 'Thanks' rating 

[EDIT] To clarify, the 'dumb-asses' might or might not include me as well ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (16/2/16)

You guys don't realise the restraint its taking not to rate all of these posts dumb just for the lulz!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I think in most of the cases where it's used, it's when someone does not really agree with the opinion or point of view of another person and wants to 'make it personal' ... You'll mostly find it in threads where people climb into one another's character, and they think their take on something is the only one that is correct or that counts.
> Some people just love to start bickering or being Grammar Nazis on any form of social media for some or other odd reason.
> 
> There is also the popular 'mis-click' that some dumb-asses frequently manage, but that is mostly a dislike or disagree instead of a friendlier option next to it like a 'Thanks' rating



lol I feel that I'm a grammar nazi - however someone's grammar won't make me click on the dumb button. I wouldn't even consider clicking the bad-spelling button - I would most likely correct the spelling highlighting the correction in bold and tag them .


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

Stosta said:


> You guys don't realise the restraint its taking not to rate all of these posts dumb just for the lulz!


ahh i found a fellow dumb-leeber (no idea how to spell belieeber <-- this is my take on the spelling), go ahead bro - rate this one as dumb.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> ahh i found a fellow dumb-leeber (no idea how to spell belieeber <-- this is my take on the spelling), go ahead bro - rate this one as dumb.


Haha! I just can't do it! I agree with what has been said above, and it's just not in my nature! I take a strange amount of pride in my profile, and wouldn't want to stuff up someone else's! 

EDIT - Done! Aaaaah yesssss!


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

hahahahahaha nice one bro  - thanks. That musta felt awesome ....


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

now this next post is going to be really dumb - I don't want anymore dumb rating's lol. As good as it must feel for my fellow vapers, and I feel awesome for affording you that awesome feeling. No more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> now this next post is going to be really dumb - I don't want anymore dumb rating's lol. As good as it must feel for my fellow vapers, and I feel awesome for affording you that awesome feeling. No more


Hahahahaha!


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

Going to try all the stuff I can in this thread.


----------



## Khan83 (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> lol I feel that I'm a grammar nazi - however someone's grammar won't make me click on the dumb button. I wouldn't even consider clicking the bad-spelling button - I would most likely correct the spelling highlighting the correction in bold and tag them .


Lol I used to be that way back in the Mxit days till one of my mates told me I'm the most annoying person on group chats because of correcting people all the time. After thinking about it for a while I realised yeah , lots more important things in life then worrying about spelling & grammatical errors.

Now I'll only correct you if we are speaking face to face

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

Khan83 said:


> Lol I used to be that way back in the Mxit days till one of my mates told me I'm the most annoying person on group chats because of correcting people all the time. After thinking about it for a while I realised yeah , lots more important things in life then worrying about spelling & grammatical errors.
> 
> Now I'll only correct you if we are speaking face to face


hahaha kk  Remind me that when and if we meet I will use the correct language

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> hahaha kk  Remind me that when and if we meet I will use the correct language


Haha its cool . Vaping buddies get a pass


----------



## stevie g (16/2/16)

I have 7 dumb ratings... Heres to ruffling feathers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaveH (16/2/16)

I think if one does something 'dumb' and 'stupid' one should be told. If it upsets your sensibility good, maybe you will learn. Although I'm not bothered if you hurt yourself, I'm bothered if by your stupid and dumb actions you hurt me. 

In terms of the 'dumb' button I thought it referred to the contents of the post, not that the poster was dumb.

Dave


----------



## Andre (16/2/16)

DaveH said:


> I think if one does something 'dumb' and 'stupid' one should be told. If it upsets your sensibility good, maybe you will learn. Although I'm not bothered if you hurt yourself, I'm bothered if by your stupid and dumb actions you hurt me.
> 
> In terms of the 'dumb' button I thought it referred to the contents of the post, not that the poster was dumb.
> 
> Dave


I hear you, but do not think it can reflect other than on the poster too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

Sprint said:


> I have 7 dumb ratings... Heres to ruffling feathers


lol bro, that is funny  - the dumb rating is pretty offensive. I basically begged for one, and now I see it and feel dammit why'd I do that <-- Now this is dumb 



DaveH said:


> I think if one does something 'dumb' and 'stupid' one should be told. If it upsets your sensibility good, maybe you will learn. Although I'm not bothered if you hurt yourself, I'm bothered if by your stupid and dumb actions you hurt me.
> 
> In terms of the 'dumb' button I thought it referred to the contents of the post, not that the poster was dumb.
> 
> Dave



but question is have you used the dumb button ever? How'd it feel?


----------



## DaveH (16/2/16)

Andre said:


> I hear you, but do not think it can reflect other than on the poster too.



I'm sure it can but I never looked at it that way.

I have often clicked the 'like' button on your posts ................... but that doesn't mean I have fallen in love with you,  it doesn't even mean I like you! . It means I like your post. 

I'm sorry if I have somewhat deflated your bubble. 

Luv ya Andre 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

too much lulz in this thread. I agree the rating to apply to the post not the person. Theoretically though the poster feels a connection to his post I guess and will take negative ratings personally.


----------



## DaveH (16/2/16)

> but question is have you used the dumb button ever? How'd it feel?


[/QUOTE]

Yep - once.

How did it feel? - At the time the 'dumb' button fitted the persons actions.
I am not saying the person is dumb I am saying the persons actions were dumb.

We all do (or have done) dumb and stupid things it doesn't mean we are all dumb and stupid.
Dave


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

100% agree man, I haven't been man enough to rate negatively even though I've felt some stuff I've read to be dumb or totally disagree etc - well I'm lying there was only one post I thought was dumb.


----------



## DaveH (16/2/16)

> Theoretically though the poster feels a connection to his post I guess and will take negative ratings personally.





And my answer to that is ........ "if the cap fits" ...........

Dave


----------



## Stosta (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> lol bro, that is funny  - the dumb rating is pretty offensive. I basically begged for one, and now I see it and feel dammit why'd I do that <-- Now this is dumb
> 
> 
> 
> but question is have you used the dumb button ever? How'd it feel?


I fixed it for you @NewOobY

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

thanks bro @Stosta  legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (16/2/16)

Just to put it out there , I have yet to come across a poster or post on this forum that I would rate as "dumb" . "Disagree" maybe , but never dumb. 

Luckily for us the members here are a reliable bunch . You'd be surprised at the number of forums I've been to where guys thumb suck & pull ideas out their a$$e$ & end up dishing out dumb & down right dangerous advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

sheesh last night was a night of the dumb button goodness - I got so many dumb rating's. It's funny, now I need to work on the other ratings . I eventually want to get one of each

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> sheesh last night was a night of the dumb button goodness - I got so many dumb rating's. It's funny, now I need to work on the other ratings . I eventually want to get one of each


There you go!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

hehehehe thanks man, I know I can always count on you to give me the rating's I need


----------



## Viper_SA (17/2/16)

I see I have received 5 dumb ratings. Undoubtedly because of personal issues, but who cares. It just helps me to grow my 'ignore' list

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

